# John Deere Wheel Loader and Backhoe 300



## triple_nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Just bought a JD 300 Backhoe/Loader. It comes with zero information. I know the serial # is 2J2UIT-9. This is on a metal plate on the right-hand side of the tractor (as you sit working the loader/steering wheel). There are other numbers on the left-hand side. I believe they are
R55840
R55860
L32611

I stopped by the AG-Pro JD Dealer and he wasn't able to provide any information. I am looking for any little tidbits, vintage, service manual, JD Industrial yellow paint code (it looks to be different than the yellow that typically accompanies the classic JD green). And any other thoughts you might have. I'll try to add some pics. THANKS!


Photos at...
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/530650768594038986/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/530650768594039004/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/530650768594039004/?nic=1


----------



## Bobby Dunn (Mar 27, 2019)

triple_nickel said:


> Just bought a JD 300 Backhoe/Loader. It comes with zero information. I know the serial # is 2J2UIT-9. This is on a metal plate on the right-hand side of the tractor (as you sit working the loader/steering wheel). There are other numbers on the left-hand side. I believe they are
> R55840
> R55860
> L32611
> ...


Hello . I own one just like yours. It's been great so far. I will help you with finding Information.. It's late at the time of my writing this message. Let me know if you still need help. My kind regards.
Bobby


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Contained below is some info about JD 300 serial #s


----------

